# Ice Cream Sandwich And Other News



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Today I have an anouncement.

I will be doing all MIUI development for the X, D2 and D2G. Also, I will be making an update for my barebones CM rom once a month from here on out. Lastly, I will be working on an Ice Cream Sandwich rom from the SDK later this week to have something ready for when source drops. As for my Milestone 2 rom, I am probably going to release what I have and see if someone else can figure out how to get data working with it. I do not have a job where I can constantly be SBF'ing my phone anymore and that rom was the fastest way to break the phone. I still am planning on working on a sense port but that will be far down the road after ICS is out.

Secondly, Since I am working on so many devices right now, expect delays to be there but things still coming out at least. I am taking donations to get my thinkpad working again (since it got killed) that way I can have 2 dev machines. Any phones I can get will help too. Whether it be an X, D2G or D2. Simply put, I don't have enough hardware right now to crank them out very fast and I am asking for donations to expedite releases. I am posting this in the X forum since I will be developing for that device now.

I appreciate anything you guys have given to me before (you guys kept me afloat during my unemployment). I look forward to be doing more releases, but if you guys have anything left to give... It will make this much faster for me. Developing with my phone I use has just become almost out of the question.

Edit: ICS will be my primary rom in development until we get it running. Once DXC does his last release I will be doing just maitenence releases for MIUI.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

You're making me want to do ics now, but I've already commited my time to gb aosp


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

great news ace ....... for the milestone rom, you tried dragging the BlurPhone.apk the Droid 3?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> great news ace ....... milestone for the rom, you tried dragging the BlurPhone.apk the Droid 3?


We've tried everything we both know to no avail.....


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

Yay dev!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

